# When Money Is Tight, These 6 Resources Will Help Nearly Everyone



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

When Money Is Tight, These 6 Resources Will Help Nearly Everyone​ *couple of things in the article looked a bit interesting.  No huge, life altering financial problem solving, but a neat trick or two*


https://partners.thepennyhoarder.co...2ByY4zvY62P2BfZOrubm75GnHLGN1vSmVJtDH6Ekh7vGo​


----------



## Remy (Jun 2, 2022)

The car insurance. I can't believe what I'm paying twice a year with a clean driving record. For now at least.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

Remy said:


> The car insurance. I can't believe what I'm paying twice a year with a clean driving record. For now at least.



this is not my area, but I can say, that some folks really find ways to significantly reduce their bills.

here's one article I found with a quick search:

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/pf/08/car-insurance-costs.asp


----------

